# Auxilary jack and USB



## EdisKrad (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey, I was just wondering where the aux jack is located on a Cruze without the connectivity package, is it still in the console just without the USB port? or is it located somewhere else?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The Aux jack and USB port are actually inside the middle arm rest. It's an awesome design actually because you can tuck your iPod into the compartment and close it and leave it, never have to leave it out in the open


----------



## EdisKrad (Feb 28, 2011)

Is the aux jack still there on a cruze without connectivity package?


----------



## Rob (Feb 24, 2011)

Pretty sure the Aux jack is still in the center armrest regardless of connectivity package, but I've never checked.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

thats where mine is. i dont have any connectivity package that i know of


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

Does anyone know if the USB works with anything but an ipod/iphone? I tried my android phone on it and it said no data found. Tips?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It will charge my Droid X, although slowly. I do not have any mp3's on it, but when I connect it, it says "Not a Supported Device". I was thinking about loading an mp3 and retrying it


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

cruzin_for_a_bruzin said:


> Does anyone know if the USB works with anything but an ipod/iphone? I tried my android phone on it and it said no data found. Tips?


I tried the iPad the other day and no dice lol. It charged it tho.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

The USB port is compatible with any USB device, i have used it with my ipod mini, my iphone4 and my 32gb usb flash drive. 

I have had some intermittent issues with connections not acting right but apparently other people have as well and there is supposedly a software fix for the radio coming.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

But you want the connectivity package because its bundled with cruise control and you get the sweet leather wrapped steering wheel and radio controls on the wheel. Its only 500 bucks it would be silly not to get it.


----------



## EdisKrad (Feb 28, 2011)

Things might be a little different in Canada. 
The connectivity package with leather steering wheel and radio controls is an extra 1375
or just the connectivity package for 725 or something like that
Even if I get neither of those it comes with cruise control regardless


----------



## jgorton123 (Mar 19, 2011)

It's weird. I have an 8gb mini sd that my 2011 cruze lt reads no problem but when in my new droid thunderbolt it says not supported.


----------



## rick (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes sony walkman mp3 plays for 1-1.5 minutes and then reads device not found. Then it starts over again. Meanwhile the same type of usb connect works flawlessly for that device in my Honda Insight where I'm able to listen to endless music without issue. I find it really stupid GM would offer such a decent car with a USB that does not function properly, especially at this late date where portable devices have been so prolific for so long. Very disappointing.

Also the Eco version of the Cruise is EPA estimated at 42mpg but in reality the car cannot even achieve 35mpg. Another great disappointment and misrepresentation by our buddies at GM. Smacks of the incompetency and failures that still exist at American car makers and particularly Obama motors, whose own EPA provide the bogus mileage estimates. 

Of course the car has been a pleasant surprise---smooth transmition, quick acceleration, agile, comfortable and sporty good looks, but those two issues are just huge red flags. Fortunately it is a company vehicle or I'd be even more upset.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

You people are pathetic-you are upset on how a car functions and somehow you have to inject your politics and bigotry into it. I am quite sure Obama sat in his office and made sure the EPA falsified mpg reports to benefit GM. And I am sure he did that after making up his birth certificate, consulting Rev Wright and George Soros on how to inject Sharia law in the US, giving all kinds of health care money to Planned Parenthood, and taking away all our consitutional freedoms plus taking away our guns and ammo.

Any mp3 player that is not a Zune or Ipod has to be put into mass storage mode to work with the usb. So make sure the Sony mp3 or an Android phone has mass storage enabled.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

My Samsung Galaxy S2 is running rooted on the Siyah kernel and the Cyanogenmod 7.1 ROM. When I connect it, I get the same 'Not supported' message, but I'm about to get the vehicle dock and see if that helps any. Has anyone used the GS2 vehicle dock yet?


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

rick said:


> Yes sony walkman mp3 plays for 1-1.5 minutes and then reads device not found. Then it starts over again. Meanwhile the same type of usb connect works flawlessly for that device in my Honda Insight where I'm able to listen to endless music without issue. I find it really stupid GM would offer such a decent car with a USB that does not function properly, especially at this late date where portable devices have been so prolific for so long. Very disappointing.
> 
> Also the Eco version of the Cruise is EPA estimated at 42mpg but in reality the car cannot even achieve 35mpg. Another great disappointment and misrepresentation by our buddies at GM. Smacks of the incompetency and failures that still exist at American car makers and particularly Obama motors, whose own EPA provide the bogus mileage estimates.
> 
> Of course the car has been a pleasant surprise---smooth transmition, quick acceleration, agile, comfortable and sporty good looks, but those two issues are just huge red flags. Fortunately it is a company vehicle or I'd be even more upset.


You can't get higher than 35 mpg? User error. I can't seem to get less than 36 (average).


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

rick said:


> Yes sony walkman mp3 plays for 1-1.5 minutes and then reads device not found. Then it starts over again. Meanwhile the same type of usb connect works flawlessly for that device in my Honda Insight where I'm able to listen to endless music without issue. I find it really stupid GM would offer such a decent car with a USB that does not function properly, especially at this late date where portable devices have been so prolific for so long. Very disappointing.
> 
> Also the Eco version of the Cruise is EPA estimated at 42mpg but in reality the car cannot even achieve 35mpg. Another great disappointment and misrepresentation by our buddies at GM. Smacks of the incompetency and failures that still exist at American car makers and particularly Obama motors, whose own EPA provide the bogus mileage estimates.
> 
> Of course the car has been a pleasant surprise---smooth transmition, quick acceleration, agile, comfortable and sporty good looks, but those two issues are just huge red flags. Fortunately it is a company vehicle or I'd be even more upset.


My ECO A6 gets 35+ on average each tankful, mixed city/highway.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

City only I get 30. If I get any highway driving it's usually around 48 in my A6 ECO.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

No complaints here. My 6th generation Nano works perfect with the usb port. Mileage - is great too - 48.5 mpg @ 72 mph on a relatively flat highway and 43 mpg @ 62 mph on a very hilly road in my ECO M6.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> You people are pathetic-you are upset on how a car functions and somehow you have to inject your politics and bigotry into it. I am quite sure Obama sat in his office and made sure the EPA falsified mpg reports to benefit GM. And I am sure he did that after making up his birth certificate, consulting Rev Wright and George Soros on how to inject Sharia law in the US, giving all kinds of health care money to Planned Parenthood, and taking away all our consitutional freedoms plus taking away our guns and ammo.


left field?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

70x7 said:


> left field?


MINE field* lol


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

So what if I don't have connectivity package... can I add a USB port?


----------

